
Russian satellite lost after being set to launch from wrong spaceport - andreasley
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/dec/28/russian-satellite-lost-wrong-spaceport-meteor-m
======
taspeotis
This was unofficially known earlier [1].

[1] [https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/11/this-weeks-failed-
ru...](https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/11/this-weeks-failed-russian-
rocket-had-a-pretty-bad-programming-error/)

